# Configuration for a Downloading Machine



## amritpal2489 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys, i want to build a machine just for the purpose of downloading stuff through torrents and other sources. I want it to use least power and would be running linux on it (tiny or puppy or such least resource hungry distro).
Can you advice me regarding the configuration of such system ??
PS: i dont want to spend much as i already have two hi end desktops and a laptop. And i would be just throwing it in the basement and would be controlling it through remote dektop or any such alternative


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 5, 2011)

Get a very cheap netbook.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats an option but any idea about a cheap pc


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Even I think netbook would be the best and cheapest option. Desktop, even one with the lowest config would be costlier than this.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

Cheaper as well low power consumption


----------



## asingh (Aug 6, 2011)

Netbooks tend to heat up in our torrid summers and hang. Mine does that.

Best to get an old 2nd hand mother board even with an old C2D, or Athlon + IGP and torrent away. Only expenditure would be a 15" LCD and HDDs. I will be doing that.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 7, 2011)

any config idea about 2nd hand machine


----------



## asingh (Aug 7, 2011)

Anything which can boot up on Win7 and handle 1TB platters and push out a display. That is about it.


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

On the topic, but away from the discussion, i have a query.
On heavy downloading. the HDD seems to get fragmented, build up caches, etc, some things happen, due to which, the system slows down very fast. Fast - 2-3 months. While ofc computers, even after running for a year without format, remains as slow as it was at the start. . 
So, is there any kind of config or setting we can do, so that the machine doesnt slow down over time?
PS: Sorry if u feel its off topic. We have a common system for playing games and downloading, and we have seen that games that ran fine 6 months back when it was new, are running with much lower fps now. I want to find a solution for this.


----------



## Omi (Aug 7, 2011)

Its rather windows to blame, windows has a nack of getting slow overtime.
It gets slower, program after another installed. Tough Windows 7 has prolonged that time but still I find my system slowed after good 6-8 months.
Use Ubuntu/Hackintosh. No matter what crap I fed into ubuntu it never slowed.

You don't necessarily need a display, I have my torrents scheduled on a separate
PC with no display, it is 24x7 on, just cpu with an essential series MB, C2D, 1GB ram 500GB HDD with 3.5" external drive. Connect both PC's via lan/router, enable remote desktop/team viewer and no need for monitor!

PS: a second hand PC having this config will hardly cost 3K/ can even get a new one for  less than 5-6k,
2-5mtr cat5e/cat6 LAN cable 40-200rs. Probably the cheapest solution with no display required


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 7, 2011)

Better Get A Wireless Router With Torrent Downloading Feature Like Asus BlackDiamond RT-N56U or Asus RT-N16. Also, You Can A Nas Server With Torrent Downloading Feature.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2011)

Omi said:


> Its rather windows to blame, windows has a nack of getting slow overtime.


yup.

@Soumik

You can try out Ubuntu on ext4 filesystem if you want to. It doesn't have defragment problem.

Torrent client? Deluge for GNOME based distros. KTorrent for KDE based distros.


----------



## asingh (Aug 7, 2011)

Omi said:


> Its rather windows to blame, windows has a nack of getting slow overtime.
> It gets slower, program after another installed. Tough Windows 7 has prolonged that time but still I find my system slowed after good 6-8 months.
> Use Ubuntu/Hackintosh. No matter what crap I fed into ubuntu it never slowed.
> 
> ...



Can you tell in more detail how you done this. I am really interested. I have a spare E7400 and might get a second had LGA775 board, 2GB RAM, and buy a 2TB platter. Should be fine after a low level PSU. Without display would be nice.

Could you throw more light here.


----------



## Omi (Aug 7, 2011)

it will require a monitor for initial setup (I used TV as temp monitor for one of the PC)
I have a router, using that I connected both the pc assigning them the same work group/ create a HomeGroup in Win7. Then you can use TeamViewer It works on LAN too, Install it on both machines, connect and grant all permissions. Now with that done you can see & control the desktop of the Download PC even install programs and do anything. With file sharing enabled you can transfer the finished torrent files with ease or even transfer them using Team-viewer.

And even if monitor is a necessity, the download pc monitor will be 98% of the time be off,
you can easily get a used elchepo crt for less then 1000rs if its necessary, why use lcd


----------



## asingh (Aug 7, 2011)

Omi said:


> it will require a monitor for initial setup (I used TV as temp monitor for one of the PC)
> I have a router, using that I connected both the pc assigning them the same work group/ create a HomeGroup in Win7. Then you can use TeamViewer It works on LAN too, Install it on both machines, connect and grant all permissions. Now with that done you can see & control the desktop of the Download PC even install programs and do anything. With file sharing enabled you can transfer the finished torrent files with ease or even transfer them using Team-viewer.
> 
> And even if monitor is a necessity, the download pc monitor will be 98% of the time be off,
> you can easily get a used elchepo crt for less then 1000rs if its necessary, why use lcd



Thanks appreciate this..!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 7, 2011)

Omi said:


> it will require a monitor for initial setup (I used TV as temp monitor for one of the PC)
> I have a router, using that I connected both the pc assigning them the same work group/ create a HomeGroup in Win7. Then you can use TeamViewer It works on LAN too, Install it on both machines, connect and grant all permissions. Now with that done you can see & control the desktop of the Download PC even install programs and do anything. With file sharing enabled you can transfer the finished torrent files with ease or even transfer them using Team-viewer.
> 
> And even if monitor is a necessity, the download pc monitor will be 98% of the time be off,
> you can easily get a used elchepo crt for less then 1000rs if its necessary, why use lcd



Excellent suggestion really.  +1 rep. from me.


----------



## Omi (Aug 7, 2011)

asingh said:


> Thanks appreciate this..!





Tenida said:


> Excellent suggestion really.  +1 rep. from me.



Thank you!


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks ico and omni, 
But if i shift to linux, i wont be able to ply the games.. and thats really sadness...


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanx OMI... this was what i ws looking for.. but i dont think it is the best config in terms of power/electricity usage...
I am looking for a solution which consumes the least power as this setup would be on 24x7


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2011)

I guess you have to look for netbook class systems then. AMD Fusion is a very good option and would serve both your downloading and HTPC requirements, in a single platform.


----------



## Omi (Aug 7, 2011)

If you want to save power in PC then buying latest parts using low power will make less difference. Processor will be mostly be on idle, ram and hdd will be used which will remain latest. Only processor matters here which too will be idling most of the time
Rather save that thousands and get a cheap system, the money saved will fill the power usage difference for years.

netbooks or minis will save power but are costlier, given the fact that the system has to only run a single program all the time, spending money on them doesn't look any better idea either.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2011)

amritpal2489 said:


> Thanx OMI... this was what i ws looking for.. but i dont think it is the best config in terms of power/electricity usage...
> *I am looking for a solution which consumes the least power* as this setup would be on 24x7


Get this then: Msi E350IA-E45--AMD Fusion Platform

AMD E-350 based system. Add a 2GB DDR3 RAM stick, 1 TB hard disk, a cheap power supply and cabinet. You are good to go.

There are Gigabyte and Asus alternatives too.

Otherwise you can very well get Athlon II X2 250 (2.5k) and Asus M4A78LT-M LE (2.5k).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

Get Asus Router N13U
or
Get Asus Router N16

It supports torrents. You can attach a external HDD or Flash drive.
You'll need to read up a bit to get it set up though.

If you want an noob friendly solution, get a cheap netbook.
MSI U135DX 10" Netbook--Free Shipping 14k
or what ico said.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 9, 2011)

not interested in routers


----------



## Sarath (Aug 9, 2011)

This might not contribute to the topic but why do people buy download rigs?

I know its usage but is the cost justified?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

Sarath said:


> This might not contribute to the topic but why do people buy download rigs?
> 
> I know its usage but is the cost justified?


We don't want a 70k rig running all the time. It will take a lot more power and extended use will hurt its lifespan.
Not to mention those lightning strikes people keep talking about. 

And netbooks are 15k. You can even setup a sub 10k desktop with a KVM switch.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 9, 2011)

My suggesion 
Intel Atom MB+Pro=3K
Ram 2Gb=1K
Cabinet with SMPS=1K
HDD 1TB=2.8K
Win7 Starter-2.2K
This will consume much less power compared to a normal pc also monitor & CD drive is required initially for setup but is not required after that for control Remote desktop or teamviewer can be used for file transfer a external HDD or flash drive can be used

@ ishu gupta how much a KVM switch will cost


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> @ ishu gupta how much a KVM switch will cost



1k
Belkin 2-Port KVM Switch with Built-in Cabling, PS2 with VGA (F1


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2011)

Also have a look at this: *ASUS Eee Box*

Get the one with AMD C-50. No idea about availability in India though.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 1k
> Belkin 2-Port KVM Switch with Built-in Cabling, PS2 with VGA (F1



Thanks for the nice info this product will prove useful


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 10, 2011)

m searchng for Intel Atom combo bt cant get hold of this from anywhr in my region


----------

